# Roger Federer's birthday



## moviequeen1 (Aug 8, 2019)

My favorite men's tennis player,the'ageless wonder' Roger Federer is 38 today
He has won 20 Grand Slam Titles which are Australian Open,French Open,Wimbledon,US Open which is a record
He truly amazes me how he can still compete at this age,he's ranked #2 in the world
I dread the day when he decides to retire Sue


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 3, 2019)

Agree.  He is still utterly brilliant on the court and a true joy to watch.  Very disappointed to see him lose tonight, but even in a loss, he was extremely gracious.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

He speaks several languages.  That impresses me, along with his athleticism.  

I'm sorry to learn that I missed his birthday.  I am sure he would have appreciated me sending him some socks or something.


----------

